# Entry Level Medical Coder



## rlipperd1  (Mar 11, 2017)

Rhonda Lipperd
4986 S US 421 Versailles, IN 47042 812-493-5046 lipperd62@yahoo.com 

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE	

Customer service oriented professional.
Follows policies, procedures, and guidelines to assure consistent quality. Maintains and ensures patient privacy and confidentiality.
Builds and maintains effective working relationships with co-workers and customers.
Experience with Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, and PowerPoint). 

CORE QUALIFICATION

Medical Terminology, Anatomy, and Physiology.
Introduction to Coding manual’s ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCPCS Level II.
Billing and Reimbursement.

EDUCATION

Ivy Tech Community College Madison, Indiana - Technical certificate in Out-patient Insurance Coding.
Switzerland County High School Vevay, Indiana– General High School Curriculum. 

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Receiving Department Coach (Supervisor)
Lowe’s Distribution Warehouse – 1387 W JFK Drive, North Vernon, Indiana 05/1997 – 01/2015
Scheduled daily assignments to meet goals, administrative tasks include daily attendance, monitor performance and coaching team members on ways to improve, as well as holding them accountable. Completed individual annual evaluation reviews. Computer Access, Excel, and PowerPoint. Engaged in the new hire process with interviewing and giving tours of the facility. Provide excellent customer service, while implementing an organized, clean, and safe working environment. Coached in Building Department, Shipping, and Appliance Department.

Receiving Team Member
Lowe’s Distribution Warehouse – 1387 W JFK Drive, North Vernon, Indiana 12/1994 – 05/1997
Operate stand up equipment to unload inbound trailers, sort product, count, tagged, and scanned product with a hand held lazier radio terminal. On the job trainer in receiving processes and procedures. Cross-trained in filling orders to be shipped to our customers.

Direct Care Technician II
Muscatatuck State Developmental Center – Butlerville, Indiana 01/1989 – 12/1994
Duties included teaching daily self-help skills to clients, interaction with table activities, outside walks, and TV time. Maintaining a positive atmosphere in an aggressive environment.


References Available Upon Request.


----------

